# Remote controlled LED signs for your car...



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10212491896911385



Its super basic right now, but you get the idea... I'll share another video tonight when I get them setup in the car and the sun has set... Thoughts?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

How much are you charging Lyft and Uber? If not getting paid, then you are doing too much...


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

so what are you doing having them both show a web page you control?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

That could be useful for bar hours and special events.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> so what are you doing having them both show a web page you control?


Yes, it's basically just 2 webpages... One to show on the tabs and one for controlling what they show.



Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> That could be useful for bar hours and special events.


That's what I'm thinking. I'm usually only out at night, and doing the bars mostly. Dealing with alot of crowded areas.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

These arent led signs, these are full blown tablets just for front window display? Seems excessive even for me!

Rather use those for a tipping sign than a front window display


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> These arent led signs, these are full blown tablets just for front window display? Seems excessive even for me!
> 
> Rather use those for a tipping sign than a front window display


I have that already though... These 10" tablets were only $52 on amazon though... Yes, I'm doing this partly for the novelty aspect. I had problems with the chargers though... so this is still a work-in progress...

PS: I edited the graphics so they look nicer...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I have that already though... These 10" tablets were only $52 on amazon though... Yes, I'm doing this partly for the novelty aspect. I had problems with the chargers though... so this is still a work-in progress...
> 
> PS: I edited the graphics so they look nicer...


What are you using to control one tablet from the other?

Oh, I have a spare tablet holder that would fit on the visor, you could just flip it down when in use... haha could be interesting since I have a spare Tablet but not sure if worth the effort.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What are you using to control one tablet from the other?


I made a web-app. The tablets run "Page1" in a full screen browser. "Page2" of the app i run on my iPhone (not the phone shown in the pic) from the drivers seat. Page2 lets me declare what i want displayed on Page1. I could really put any content on there...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I made a web-app. The tablets run "Page1" in a full screen browser. "Page2" of the app i run on my iPhone (not the phone shown in the pic) from the drivers seat. Page2 lets me declare what i want displayed on Page1. I could really put any content on there...


And the tablet on page1 refreshes automatically or do you have to manually refresh?


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> And the tablet on page1 refreshes automatically or do you have to manually refresh?


The tablet refreshes automatically when a change is made. Its hands free once it's been started. Tablet also set to Never screen timeout.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I may give this a try just for S and G with my spare tablet.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I may give this a try just for S and G with my spare tablet.


my thing would be finding a way to run a tiny web sever on the local network maybe connecte dto my hotspot so it doesnt hve to rech out through the internet to change/display the pages


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> my thing would be finding a way to run a tiny web sever on the local network maybe connecte dto my hotspot so it doesnt hve to rech out through the internet to change/display the pages


Not a bad idea... I already had web servers and a mobile hotspot though, so it didnt cost me anything extra along those lines. As far as bandwidth... it only uses about 8MB per hour.


----------

